# Is it worth it?



## Luke728 (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been married for 20 yrs. Married my high school sweat heart. Both of us were virgins when we got married. We have had a pretty good marriage with only a few bumps along the way. The problem im having is that for years I have understood the importance of relationship & helping around the house with the kids etc. We have sex three times a week. Usually Saturday night with the exception of her period week. My problem is that lately I feel like its so much work all week for 45 minutes at the end. We have a date night probably 2 Saturday nights per month. I just feel like I have been getting the short end of the stick. I know she thinks im either a sex addict or just a plain jerk for getting upset on nights like tonight when she has a cold and said maybe tomorrow night would be better. Its not that Im mad at her. She can't help the fact that she is not feeling well. Its just that im disappointed. I look forward too it so much. Maybe someone can set me straight. Frustrated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jefro (Oct 26, 2011)

There is no way to set you straight. I am very much the same way. When she is tired from her work with kids all day and i don't get home from school till 11pm, all i think about is her and how i want to spend some time with her. I get home and shes sleeping or getting ready to trip into dream land. I would love to be able to ravage her with all the pent up sexual energy i build up through the day, but i dont want to force her if she is not into in. I wish she was into it more. She says that she i really tired and doesn't feel in the mood. I get disappointed not mad. she sees it as mad but i swear i am not. All i want is to share what is beautiful between a husband and wife. I know this may fall on deaf ears, but i dont look at other women with intent or dirty thoughts. if i watch a porn, i watch long enough to see how they are doing it and imagine me and my wife doing it. i am not addicted to sexual gratification. I am in love with the emotional connection that is created and only gets stronger when ever we "become one flesh." I understand where you are coming from in other words.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Luke ~

Start here.

The question of the ages: How can a husband receive the sex he needs in marriage? by Dr. Willard F. Harley, Jr.

Best Wishes.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

How about get out of your own head and do something for her since she's sick. Draw her a bath, give her a massage. Be sensual.

Then tomorrow she'll really rock your world.


----------



## Jefro (Oct 26, 2011)

I re-read what it was that i posted. one thing i forgot to say is this: even though i have a large appetite, i always ensure i am not pushing her into the situation. if she is not feeling it, then nothing will happen. i always test the waters first. i rub shoulders then go lower and lower all the while just talking about our days. i will land kisses at the nape and cheeks. if i do get the not tonight response, then its not tonight. i hope my first post didn't make me seem unsensetive to a sensetive situation.


----------

